# Tommy's BTS Pics Friday



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve showing a REAL eggliner. 










Victor setting up the "pizza" layout. 










Roland with Jason. 










The rest are shots taken at dinner at King's Fish House. 
JJ, Steve, Jason and Yolanda. 










Victor and his wife Dora. 










Melonie and Shad. 










Mike and Marge. 










Roland and Carla. 










Jackie and Bob. 










One of the two tables we had. Jim is back center with JJ on his left. 










Shad, Dwight and Mike. 










Tomorrow the show starts. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of happy people! 
Thanks for the continued pics. 
I alway look, but don't always comment.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep em coming Tommy. Its like seeing Family. 
Rod


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Tommy.. 

THANKS!!  

Pufftmd 
Rick Brown 
PNSPRR 
Port Orchard, WA


----------

